# Bulk Calcium Chloride prices in Chicago



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a estimate that I need to send out for a large parking garage and they want to have us quote granular "concrete safe" de-icers. We are a big liquid company and that is what we would like to use but they also want a price on granular products. Who in the NW Chicago burbs sells bulk concrete friendly products and what are people paying?

Thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

This would be 1 pricey load. Approx $500 per ton or $11,500 per semi load.? OUCH !


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You can't get CC in bulk. It's too hygroscopic, and will end up one big block of expensive. You might consider a treated product, as the higher end ones tend to be less corrosive and OK for decks.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1291021 said:


> You can't get CC in bulk. It's too hygroscopic, and will end up one big block of expensive. You might consider a treated product, as the higher end ones tend to be less corrosive and OK for decks.


Didn't even get that far to think about it being hygroscopic. The PRICE gave me brain numbness. :laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

True, but I've seen 100% CC properties before...talk about spending money on your snow removal...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

So you wouldn't load it on Monday and keep it on until Saturday morning?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Um..._sure_?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Brave man letting it set for 5 days and then trying to dump it. Price of a load of bags still gets me thinking. 40,000 pounds at .25 per pound..... ouch. Guess that's why I use salt on concrete.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You need to update to the most recent version of "Sarcasm Detector".


----------

